# HYDRAULIC SETUP



## aztcbrwn (Jul 14, 2007)

need ideas for the hydraulic setup on my "REGAL" so please post up all


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

My old monte setup...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

My old Regal


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

HERES MINE

BUT MINES A LIL MORE PACK IN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Heres an 87 Cutty i did


----------



## aztcbrwn (Jul 14, 2007)

those r all some nice setups but i wanted mine 2 have enough room to fit a sound system in it


----------



## GbodyCapo (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 8 2007, 07:57 AM~8745332
> *Heres an 87 Cutty i did
> 
> 
> ...



One of the cleanest G-Body set ups ive seen in awhile. :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 8 2007, 08:57 AM~8745332
> *Heres an 87 Cutty i did
> 
> 
> ...



 well thought out.by the way,do you think you can fit 4 31 series between the cylinders?


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for the props. It'll be tight but i think you can. i know you can fit a box with 2 12's


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

nice work Leonard, might have to send the cutlass youre way


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

You know were im at! :biggrin: Hows the hopper?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

chillin, same spot :biggrin: for sale real cheap... when you comin out this way homeboy?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

old setup of 3 pumps , 6 batteries 2 10's all amps are on the back of the box










new setup in the same car, 3 pumps and now 8 batteries


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Man i just passed through last week end went to the SD show


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 8 2007, 11:10 PM~8748930
> *Man i just passed through last week end went to the SD show
> *


man, should of stopped by for a quick trip to Mex :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 8 2007, 11:14 PM~8748949
> *man, should of stopped by for a quick trip to Mex :biggrin:
> *


talkin about trip to mex....can you get something sent to me.... :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2007, 11:20 PM~8748966
> *talkin about trip to mex....can you get something sent to me.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 8 2007, 09:57 AM~8745332
> *Heres an 87 Cutty i did
> 
> 
> ...



damn that is clean


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Lots of nice looking trunks.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

THERE'S SOME PRETTY GOOD SETUPS OUT THERE,I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 8 2007, 09:50 PM~8748791
> *Thanks for the props. It'll be tight but i think you can. i know you can fit a box with 2 12's
> *


you'll have to choose your speakers very carefully, i couldnt find a pair of 12" that would work efectively in the space left under the rear between the rams so went with 2x 10" and tuned the box down to 22hz, it works really well


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hope this helps!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Sep 11 2007, 08:10 AM~8765110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, are they pioneer TS-W3004SPL by any chance? they each need a sealed enclosure somewhere between 24.1 - 49.5 (litres) so they're quite flexible not sure how you managed even 2x24.1 between the rear rams though  !?

but it shows you can stuff them in there if you really want too :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 tony (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 7 2007, 06:20 PM~8741486
> *My old monte setup...
> 
> 
> ...


was up bro i have a 78 monte and i wanted to no if u had a hard time putin in the rack like that i wanted to do it like that but they told me i would not be able to close my trunk????????


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 tony_@Sep 12 2007, 06:31 PM~8776444
> *was up bro i have a 78 monte and i wanted to no if u had a hard time putin in the rack like that i wanted to do it like that but they told me i would not be able to close my trunk????????
> *


they probly think the two peices from the hood would come down and hit the side pumps


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 tony_@Sep 12 2007, 06:31 PM~8776444
> *was up bro i have a 78 monte and i wanted to no if u had a hard time putin in the rack like that i wanted to do it like that but they told me i would not be able to close my trunk????????
> *


double post, ignore this


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

cool topic......................nice set ups..............


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 7 2007, 05:20 PM~8741486
> *My old monte setup...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!....What did it do,is the y block/ dump assly under the hood or along the frame ?? :uh:


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Sep 12 2007, 02:33 PM~8775616
> *nice, are they pioneer TS-W3004SPL  by any chance? they each need a sealed enclosure somewhere between 24.1 - 49.5 (litres) so they're quite flexible not sure how you managed even 2x24.1 between the rear rams though   !?
> 
> but it shows you can stuff them in there if you really want too  :thumbsup:
> *


Im not sure what kind of speakers they are. Got them when i got the car and took them out. They have been layin around so i decided just throw them back when i redid my trunk. Im not really interested in the speaker performance just as long as the hit and sound good. It was a tight fit getting all that shit in there with an amp behind the box and using rubber lines!!:biggrin:


----------



## aztcbrwn (Jul 14, 2007)

anybody else got any more setups cuzz im gonna go install them this weekend and i would really like to see a few more


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 tony_@Sep 12 2007, 03:31 PM~8776444
> *was up bro i have a 78 monte and i wanted to no if u had a hard time putin in the rack like that i wanted to do it like that but they told me i would not be able to close my trunk????????
> *


Wow they told you that....lol....As long as your pumps are below the quarter then it will be fine. The trunk hinges are no where near my pumps so the trunk closed fine. I had no problems with it at all..


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Sep 12 2007, 10:16 PM~8779450
> *Nice!....What did it do,is the y block/ dump assly under the hood or along the frame ?? :uh:
> *


This is what it did........








And the Y block and dump was under the hood....


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Sep 21 2007, 03:23 PM~8841885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha, loving the extinguisher


----------

